# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση 9ης Τακτικής Γενικής Συνέλευσης Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ

## NetTraptor

-------------------------------------

«ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ»

ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ

Αθήνα, 3 Μάρτιου 2012

Σύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 13 του Καταστατικού το ΔΣ του σωματείου του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών σας προσκαλεί να λάβετε μέρος στις εργασίες της 9ης Τακτικής Γενικής Συνέλευσης που θα γίνουν στις 18 Μαρτίου 2012 ημέρα Κυριακή και ώρα 15:00 στο FloCafe Λεωφόρο Κηφισίας 46 & Γραβιάς 151 25 στον Παράδεισο Αμαρούσιου. Θα συζητηθούν και θα παρθούν αποφάσεις για τα παρακάτω:

Πεπραγμένα ΔΣ του σωματείου 2011-2012Αλλαγής Καταστατικού σύμφωνα με τις αποφάσεις της 8ης Τακτικής Συνέλευσης του Σωματείου του ΑΜΔΑΗ συμμετοχή μελών του Σωματείου στα πλαίσια της συμμετοχής μας στο FP7 project – CONFINE:2ο Management Meeting του FP7 – CONFINE project (22-23 Μαρτίου, Park Hotel , Athens, Greece)Future Internet Assembly (10-11 Μάιου 2012, Aalborg, Denmark)Συμβάσεις εργασίαςΔράσεις στα βουνά της Ελλάδαςe-υπηρεσίες συλλόγουΣυμφωνητικό peering+ ότι άλλο προταθεί από τα μέληΣύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 21 του καταστατικού, για τη συμφωνία όλων των παραπάνω απαιτούνται τα 2/3 των ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών κατά την Γενική Συνέλευση του Σωματείου.

Αν δεν υπάρξει απαρτία, τα παραπάνω θέματα θα συζητηθούν την επόμενη εβδομάδα (25 Μαρτίου 2012) στον ίδιο τόπο, την ίδια ημέρα και ώρα με την παρουσία οσωνδήποτε μελών του σωματείου χωρίς άλλη πρόσκληση ή ειδοποίηση σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 14 του Καταστατικού.


ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ

Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΣ
Ιωσήφ Μπονιτσιόλι

-------------------------------------

----------


## 7bpm

up

----------


## 7bpm

Πρέπει να σας ενημερώσω ότι για το 2012 δεν έχουμε μαζέψει καμιά συνδρομή. Το είχα αναφέρει σε αρκετούς στην κοπή της φετινής πίτας, που μας ζήτησαν να πληρώσουν την συνδρομή τους, ότι θα το κάνουμε στην Γενική Συνέλευση.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι minimum 15 άτομα χρειάζεται να έρθουν την Κυριακή και οι διαδικασίες της συνέλευσης θα διεξαχθούν κανονικά. Ο μόνος λόγος που το αναφέρω είναι γιατί αρκετοί πιστεύουν πως δεν θα υπάρξει ο απαιτούμενος για την απαρτία αριθμός μελών (δηλαδή τα 2/3 των ταμειακά εν τάξει κατά το Άρθρο 21 του καταστατικού) και ότι θα αναβληθεί η ΓΣ για την επομένη εβδομάδα.

Υπάρχουν αρκετά θέματα που πρέπει να συζητήσουμε και να πάρουμε σημαντικές αποφάσεις ειδικότερα για ότι έχει να κάνει με την κοινοτική επιχορήγηση (FP7 Project Confine), εν όψη και του 2ου Management Meeting των συνεργατών του έργου που διοργανώνουμε την επομένη εβδομάδα εδώ στην Αθηνά. Χρειαζόμαστε λοιπόν τις δικιές σας γνώμες, ιδέες και αποφάσεις για το πώς θα μπορέσουμε να αξιοποιήσουμε στο μέγιστο την, μάλλον, μοναδική αλλά και ιδιαίτερα αξιέπαινη ευκαιρία που έχει ποτέ δοθεί στο δίκτυο μας. 

Πρέπει επίσης να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις επικείμενες συνεργασίες του σωματείου με το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών, την Digea, τον Δημόκριτο, την διασύνδεση μας με το Federica και τα δίκτυα των Funkfeuer και Guify.net μέσο του ΕΔΕΤ, με όλα τα αλλά ιδρύματα και φορείς που ήρθαμε σε επαφή το τελευταίο διάστημα, καθώς και να αρχίσουμε την οργάνωση για την εγκατάσταση κόμβων στα βουνά της Ελλάδας. Είπαμε ότι σκοπός μας είναι το Project Confine να μας δώσει την δυνατότητα του να διασυνδέσουμε ασύρματα επιτέλους την Αθήνα με την Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά και όλες τις ενδιάμεσες περιοχές που θα περάσουμε. 

Το budget για όλα τα παραπάνω πλέον υπάρχει, καθώς και μεγάλη θέληση από αρκετά μέλη του δικτύου μας για να πραγματοποιηθούν. Υπάρχει όμως και αρκετή δουλειά που πρέπει να υλοποιηθεί μέσα στους επόμενους 6-7 μήνες, η οποία συμπεριλαμβάνει και την συμμέτοχη όσων περισσότερων μελών του σωματείου στην Γενική Συνέλευση της ερχόμενης Κυριακής.

Εν κατακλείδι, αυτό δηλαδή που χρειαζόμαστε από την ερχόμενη Γενική Συνέλευση είναι η δικιά σας εντολή για να συνεχίσουμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

υπενθύμιση

----------

